# Things that bug the shit out of me - cda



## cdajen

Despite my Zen exterior, lol, there are a number of things that bug the shit out of me. I find that knowing a person's pet peeves tells you a lot about their character. I'm willing to share mine. I hope the rest of you will do the same 

What is the general rule of thumb around here regarding swearing? I know I could just read the FAQS but I'm asking anyway 


It really bugs the shit out of me when I see all the new "Gummie" vitamins, and supplements for adults. The commercial I just watched said *"Finally!*"The first Complete women's gummie!"

WTF? If you're a grown up you should take your damn vitamin like an adult. Has society really grown so lazy that powering down a tablet is too much work? Have we all been waiting for this new method of candy/medicine/supplement to* Finally* be introduced? 
Gummie Medicine... grrr.


----------



## cdajen

Also it bugs the shit out of me that the travel channel thinks we want to watch a mouth close up of Andrew Zimmern eating grubs, while he is fully mic'd. Good lord. it's horrifying.


----------



## pirate_girl

cdajen said:


> *What is the general rule of thumb around here regarding swearing? I know I could just read the FAQS but I'm asking anyway *
> 
> 
> It really bugs the shit out of me when I see all the new "Gummie" vitamins, and supplements for adults. The commercial I just watched said *"Finally!*"The first Complete women's gummie!"
> 
> WTF? If you're a grown up you should take your damn vitamin like an adult. Has society really grown so lazy that powering down a tablet is too much work? Have we all been waiting for this new method of candy/medicine/supplement to* Finally* be introduced?
> Gummie Medicine... grrr.



*As far as I know, we're free to say just about anything, but the C word is a no no, concerning those types of words.
*
Oh, and yeah.. the gummy vites.. what the *fuck*? <<<<-(see?)


----------



## EastTexFrank

Just looking for new ways to sell the same ol' shit. < (me too).


----------



## cdajen

Another thing that bugs the shit out of me.. The guy who did the ShamWow infomercials. Now he has a product called the schticky. I know it's not nice but when I see that commercial I can imagine how satisfying it would feel to feel his larynx crush in my hands. It's That bad.


----------



## FrancSevin

Hey, quit picking on Gummie Vitamins.

Supplemental Sciences started in a single woman's kitchen. Vancouver Washington. In less than 5 years she has grown to a huge company that markets in Walmarts, Sams and other big chains.
Employs about 150 people.
A true American success story.

Ya'll are just mad 'cause you didn't think of it.
Besides,
I make a good buck in sampling programs off those guys.


----------



## cdajen

I'm not picking on any particular brand, just the concept itself. It bothers me that the powers that be assume that I can't take my vitamin like an adult.


----------



## cdajen

Thank you for the explanation also pirate girl. I tend to curse liberally and in some places that is frowned upon. I don't want anyone's delicate sensibilities to be offended. 

I seem to be having an issue posting images and I don't know why. Anyone else having issues, or is there something I should know?


----------



## pirate_girl

cdajen said:


> I seem to be having an issue posting images and I don't know why. Anyone else having issues, or is there something I should know?


No issues here.
Don't know, can't recall if you have to have a certain number of posts here in order to do that... but I doubt it.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> *As far as I know, we're free to say just about anything, but the C word is a no no, concerning those types of words.*
> 
> Oh, and yeah.. the gummy vites.. what the *fuck*? <<<<-(see?)


gasp! u said 'fuk'. well, a revolution has begun. no. wait. changed my mind. if i typed as i swear.......  ohhhh, the profanities i utilize in a day. yeah.


----------



## Fairygirl

Assholes bug the shit out of me
People who can't write clearly and you have to guess what the hell they're saying.
Loud mouth people.
Ah, I could go on....


----------



## pirate_girl

Fairygirl said:


> People who can't write clearly and you have to guess what the hell they're saying.


Like who?


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> Like who?


Nobody specific. Just run across those people occasionally on the internet. I hate playing the guessing game with communication


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> gasp! u said 'fuk'. well, a revolution has begun. no. wait. changed my mind. *if i typed as i swear*.......  ohhhh, the profanities i utilize in a day. yeah.


I'd understand every single one of them! lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Fairygirl said:


> Nobody specific. Just run across those people occasionally on the internet. I hate playing the guessing game with communication


Right..


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> Right..


What do you mean by that?


----------



## pirate_girl

Fairygirl said:


> What do you mean by that?


Ohh I dunno, I think you were talking about Luvs.
Course, I'm stupid and *haven't been around here long enough to figure things out as they come*.


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> Ohh I dunno, I think you were talking about Luvs.
> Course, I'm stupid and haven't been around here long enough to figure things out as they come.


Luvs? What makes you think I'm talking about Luvs? I don't have a problem understanding what she writes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good then.


----------



## Fairygirl

pirate_girl said:


> Good then.


Sorry, if I what I said made you think otherwise  I guess I need to make my communication clearer. My bad...long night *sigh*


----------



## pirate_girl

Fairygirl said:


> Sorry, if I what I said made you think otherwise  I guess I need to make my communication clearer. My bad...long night *sigh*


No problem.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> I'd understand every single one of them! lol


 
luv 'ya, lollie~ always have~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> luv 'ya, lollie~ always have~


Back at ya, Aubrey.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Ohh I dunno, I think you were talking about Luvs.
> Course, I'm stupid and *haven't been around here long enough to figure things out as they come*.


 

 lollie, u newbie, u~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> lollie, u newbie, u~


Sometimes I wish I were.
Could be interesting after all this time!


----------



## JEV

Fairygirl said:


> What do you mean by that?


Kinda sensitive, ain'tcha? Or is it PMS? I'm so glad I was born with a dick. No conscience...no feelings...no cares!


----------



## tiredretired

The thing that bugs the shit out of me is people who think that the government owes them something.  Whether it is health care, a job, cheap gas whatever.  Get however amount of jobs one needs and get to work and earn it and get off the ass.  Worked for me.


----------



## jimbo

cdajen said:


> Thank you for the explanation also pirate girl. I tend to curse liberally and in some places that is frowned upon. I don't want anyone's delicate sensibilities to be offended.
> 
> I seem to be having an issue posting images and I don't know why. Anyone else having issues, or is there something I should know?


If you are having trouble posting images, the files might be too large.


----------



## Trakternut

One of my biggest pet peeves is people, in any situation, who just *have* to be the kingpin. People whose hackles raise when someone else gets a dab of the limelight.  A few at my work like that.


----------



## cdajen

Thanks jimbo, that was the problem


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Trakternut said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is people, in any situation, who just *have* to be the kingpin. People whose hackles raise when someone else gets a dab of the limelight. A few at my work like that.


 Seconded.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty bugs the shit out of me........


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Good, my plan is working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trakternut

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Good, my plan is working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Much unlike your Furd!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Trakternut said:


> Much unlike your Furd!


Now hush yourself.

That's another thing that bugs the shit outta me: When the car don't wanna start


----------



## Smoochy

Everything. I literally get bugged by everything at one point or another.


Probably why I don't have many friends.


----------



## pirate_girl

-Cell phones and people who can't live without them, texting constantly.. 
-People who talk while they're eating.. we can wait until you swallow that before you finish a thought, tyvm!
--Related-- people who suck on their teeth after a meal-- toothpick? lol
-Long fingernails on men drive me nuts.
-People who bitch and moan about their plight in life, yet never do anything to try and correct it.
-Most television commercials.
-Mothers who refuse to take their screaming babies to the cry room in church.
-Women who are wafer thin and go around saying 'omg, I am sooooo fat!' shut it up! LOL
-plug ear piercings, I simply don't get it.
-People who blather on and on at store checkouts, in fast food lanes, lines at the bank.. grrr..


----------



## Smoochy

pirate_girl said:


> Mothers who refuse to take their screaming babies to the cry room in church.



I agree with all of yours, but this one is a big one for me. Not just church (though I don't attend anymore), but anywhere in public. It makes me furious when a woman has a crying baby in the store or in a restaurant and they won't do anything to try and make it stop. I understand some babies need to cry, but at least act like you want to do something.


----------



## pirate_girl

I believe the babies of those Mothers must carry on like that constantly, because they don't seem to be aware of the distraction it's causing for others.


----------



## Smoochy

pirate_girl said:


> I believe the babies of those Mothers must carry on like that constantly, because they don't seem to be aware of the distraction it's causing for others.



It's even worse if it's a toddler throwing a fit and they won't do anything about it. I was at the mall recently and a 3-4 year old was throwing a tantrum right in the middle of the mall and the mother acted like nothing was going on. 

I wanted to smack her.


----------



## Danang Sailor

People with college degrees who don't know the difference between similar sounding words:  there, they're, their - to, too,
two, and so on.

People who believe that, because they can yell louder, their opinion has more worth and they have proved their point.

Drivers who rush up behind me, pass as soon as they can (often in bad locations), and then drive slower than I was
going before they passed.

People afraid of everything and everyone who try to pass laws against carrying weapons out of their fear that someone
might try to hurt them.  (Or that _they_ might hurt someone else  if carrying was legal.  See http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/Raging-Against-Self-Defense)


----------



## jimbo

Smoochy said:


> I agree with all of yours, but this one is a big one for me. Not just church (though I don't attend anymore), but anywhere in public. It makes me furious when a woman has a crying baby in the store or in a restaurant and they won't do anything to try and make it stop. I understand some babies need to cry, but at least act like you want to do something.


I would agree, and add, kids who carry on in any adult setting.  I hate paying $60 or so for a meal or theater ticket and have to listen over a crying brat.  

On a related subject, restricted parking spots.  At some stores you have the handicapped, then the pregnant mothers, and the mothers with children.  By the time it gets to me, I am at the dollar store across the street.

My dad used to say he wasn't there for the making of the kids, and he didn't want to be there for the raising.


----------



## Smoochy

jimbo said:


> On a related subject, restricted parking spots.  At some stores you have the handicapped, then the pregnant mothers, and the mothers with children.  By the time it gets to me, I am at the dollar store across the street.



Wow. I've never heard of that. That's ridiculous. 


I know I've heard of them having additional spots for people with strollers, but I've never heard of it being to the point where there's a ton of them. I'd be heated.


----------



## FrancSevin

jimbo said:


> I would agree, and add, kids who carry on in any adult setting. I hate paying $60 or so for a meal or theater ticket and have to listen over a crying brat.
> 
> On a related subject, restricted parking spots. At some stores you have the handicapped, then the pregnant mothers, and the mothers with children. By the time it gets to me, I am at the dollar store across the street.
> 
> My dad used to say he wasn't there for the making of the kids, and he didn't want to be there for the raising.


 

I'm with you there. Why does a home improvement store have 16 parking places for the handicapped?

How does one carry a 4 X 8 sheet of drywall on a wheel chair?

Besides, they have wheels to get inside, I have to walk!


----------



## luvs

oh, ur a beloved, lollie!

fer real, gnats or any other bug. earthworms aside- they make me a 'lil 
germs. i despise germs. 
waking at 2 in the morning when u couldv'e snoozed until 6. a sidewalk covered in black ice-ouch if it's slippey. (get a kinda sled-ride, though!). 
liquid medicine. ~shudder~
dishes. cleaning. i'm hiring a maid.


----------



## joec

Children in general and the child proof environment most adults are forced to live in. Health nuts, in their 50's up trying to correct the damage they have done in their youth now. You all know the type the runners, bikers, joggers, gyms etc that will live a couple of months longer driving up the cost of care for them. They think you can beat death or at least stall it crowd. 

Phones in general and cells phones have made it worse. People standing in my office speaking on a cell phone without regard for people working there. Oh yes and while I'm there those silly ass ring tones from songs and such. People who are compulsively text need their fingers broken for awhile to break the habit.

Intolerance in people for different points of view regardless.


----------



## Catavenger

> *C word *


 = CONGRESS????


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> = CONGRESS????


One could say that..


----------



## waybomb

Wisconsin Drivers, especially Wisconsin Prius Drivers.

Spend too much time driving to put up with these mindless, clueless, self-centered, uncooperative, uncourteous a-hole drivers. Nice people once out of their cars, but Christ do they loose it once behind a steering wheel


----------



## pirate_girl

Some of our city police have been issued b/w Dodge Chargers as of about a week ago.
3 times now, I've seen 2 of them racing through town with sirens and lights going, then stopping at the end of town parking beside the other in an empty lot.
Is this a test or something, or are they just having fun?
I asked my son about it, and he said 'No Mom, they're just being idiots, they'll get over it.'


----------



## pirate_girl

People who finish your sentences for you.
I've got a friend who does this all the time, and I'm like what??
No.. I wasn't going to say that at all!
Just goes to show...I am unpredictable! LOL!!


----------



## FrancSevin

jimbo said:


> I would agree, and add, kids who carry on in any adult setting. I hate paying $60 or so for a meal or theater ticket and have to listen over a crying brat.
> 
> .


 

Me, I just hate paying $60 for a meal, much less a theater ticket.
When I first got married I didn't make that much in a week.


----------



## cdajen

Hahahaha. You've all posted some good ones. I particuarly like pirate's list


----------



## pirate_girl

cdajen said:


> Hahahaha. You've all posted some good ones. I particuarly like pirate's list



Yeah, you'd never guess that I'm very pensive, caring and kind by some of my posts.
Observant tho of the humans around me.. very much so.
Thus the angst-ridden-pseudo bitchy lamentations.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Yeah, you'd never guess that I'm very pensive, caring and kind by some of my posts.
> Observant tho of the humans around me.. very much so.
> Thus the angst-ridden-pseudo bitchy lamentations.



Pseudo??


----------



## luvs

1 that gets me- a few drivers seem to think pedestrians have no rights. like the drivers cannot tap thier brakes fer a few & wave u on, as most, as they're far too special to be kind. 
only taught me- when i get my newest vehicle, i'll be humble. assertive, not aggressive or rude. 
damn, i miss my 'lil cavalier.

maybe that Mother of 4 is running w/ her tots so as to not miss thier way to school, as she hasn't an alternative means of getting 'em there, as she has a low-paying job that means getting them to class & her to work. if they make it in time. they miss school, she misses work. dinner'll be noodles w/ margarine again if she cannot work that day.


----------



## tiredretired

jimbo said:


> On a related subject, restricted parking spots.  At some stores you have the handicapped, then the pregnant mothers, and the mothers with children.  By the time it gets to me, I am at the dollar store across the street.



I have Tinnitus, does that qualify me for a parking spot?


----------



## fogtender

cdajen said:


> I'm not picking on any particular brand, just the concept itself. It bothers me that the powers that be assume that I can't take my vitamin like an adult.



Well I guess when you get older "Gummy Bears" are what you get to look forward to when your teeth fall out and can't chew anything but Marshmellows!

So getting vitamins in something that doesn't have to be in a blender first is a treat....  Still got all my choppers so I'm still good! 

So until I "need them", I'm with you, they are annoying!


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Pseudo??


You need a spanking, Popeye..


----------



## mak2

People who blow their noses in a resturant while people who aren't pigs are eating.  Drives me nuts.


----------



## luvs

TiredRetired said:


> I have Tinnitus, does that qualify me for a parking spot?


 my Pap, rest his soul, used to use a tincture fer that.


----------

